# R-15 Caller ID



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Sorry if I missed it.
Is there an issue with caller ID on the R-15. Just got one a couple of days ago and the called ID does not work.
Is there something that has to be done to make it work?

Thanks J C


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

It is an issue D* is aware of, untill your machine is updated try removing all of your past calls in the call log. That should help you.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

mkmhr said:


> It is an issue D* is aware of, untill your machine is updated try removing all of your past calls in the call log. That should help you.


Thanks for the reply but the unit has never recognized an incoming call hence the call log is empty.

J C


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

10 years on a helpdesk has taught me that I have to ask the obvious questions:

Is your phone line plugged in to the R15?

Do you subscribe to CallerID service on that line from the phone company?

Is it working on other CallerID units on the same line?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Add another 2 things to thing to add to Apk's list.

Are you using a wireless phone jack?

If you have DSL, do you have a filter jack?


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey, while it's still going:lol:, If you do have a wireless jack, make sure the baud rate is 56k. A 28.8k baud rate wireless adapter will not work. I recomend the Phonex PX-441 , it works great and can be picked up for about 50 bucks.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

ApK said:


> 10 years on a helpdesk has taught me that I have to ask the obvious questions:
> 
> Is your phone line plugged in to the R15?
> 
> ...


Yes.

Yes.

Yes.

J C


----------



## jimdoo (Nov 23, 2005)

mkmhr said:


> It is an issue D* is aware of, untill your machine is updated try removing all of your past calls in the call log. That should help you.


I'm still experiencing caller ID issues even w/ the new software. It seems like the max calls it can hold is 2! I thought it was like 20! I won't bother re-starting just to fix this issue- I believe the unit rebooted on 5/3 in order to install the new software anyway. Does 10C0 fix this issue finally?


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Not that I have heard of yet. The upgrade to 10c0 is still somewhat of a mystery as to what it was to target, as for the caller id fix, no, this latest update was not designed to address that this time around either though D* is most definately working on the fix. I will make it a point to find out if anyone that has received this version 10c0 is using the caller id function, maybe some helpfull info...
Take care


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Called D* and they sent me a "refurbished" R15-500 and the caller ID works fine.

Also noticed that the 500 has a noticeably better picture than the 300. 
My wife even noticed it and to her a picture is a picture.

J C


----------



## Armando (Apr 13, 2006)

jcwest said:


> Called D* and they sent me a "refurbished" R15-500 and the caller ID works fine.
> 
> Also noticed that the 500 has a noticeably better picture than the 300.
> My wife even noticed it and to her a picture is a picture.
> ...


try resetting with red button and then when unit reboots and everything is back to normal, start deleting all caller id's and then it should start working correctly. as for picture on either unit, your seeing things.its the same.


----------



## jerryk (Mar 18, 2007)

jimdoo said:


> I'm still experiencing caller ID issues even w/ the new software. It seems like the max calls it can hold is 2! I thought it was like 20! I won't bother re-starting just to fix this issue- I believe the unit rebooted on 5/3 in order to install the new software anyway. Does 10C0 fix this issue finally?


I thought I was the only one with this problem. Dir*tv is absolutely NO help


----------



## jerryk (Mar 18, 2007)

jimdoo said:


> I'm still experiencing caller ID issues even w/ the new software. It seems like the max calls it can hold is 2! I thought it was like 20! I won't bother re-starting just to fix this issue- I believe the unit rebooted on 5/3 in order to install the new software anyway. Does 10C0 fix this issue finally?


I have Jan 2007 firmware with Dir*TV R15 - used to get all caller id's - now only get 2. If I delete them, I get 2 more. A big PITA. Works with non R15 units


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

jimdoo said:


> I'm still experiencing caller ID issues even w/ the new software. It seems like the max calls it can hold is 2! I thought it was like 20! I won't bother re-starting just to fix this issue- I believe the unit rebooted on 5/3 in order to install the new software anyway. Does 10C0 fix this issue finally?


I'm in the same boat. The most my R15-500 has ever shown is 2 calls. After the 2nd call is logged, nothing more gets displayed when another call comes in and it isn't logged. Clearing the log doesn't do any good at that point, only a RBR then I'll get two more calls before it quits again.

This seems like such a simple thing but they just can't seem to get it fixed.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

Same here. 2 calls, clear log, 2 more calls. Has been that way for a year now.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

WOW! My 500 was running very slow so I did a red button reset. Insted of just starting back up, it had me go through some, not, all, of the guided set up steps. And presto, caller id started working. 19 calls in the log so far. I have no idea what changed , but after 2 years I now have full functionality of caller id.


----------

